# Probleme waiting for uevents to be processed..

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe ein -für mich- 

```
neues Board
```

 und momentan noch den alten Harwareraid als Bootfestplatte.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?cat=Specifications&Model=B75%20Pro3

ASrock B75 Pro3 

Leider kann ich nicht booten. Hängt sich beim Start spätestens beim Laden der alten Module aus der /etc/conf.d/modules auf. Jetzt wollte ich mit Live CD chrooten und den Kernel anpassen. Habe schon die letzte knoppix und eine Gentoo live DVd aus 2012 ausprobiert. Die hängen sich beide auf.

Gentoo:[code]starting hwsetup

udevd[18384]: timeout: killing 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0' [18619]

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Live CD mit sehr guter aktueller Hardwareerkennung? Bootoptionen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Nov 20, 2012 5:33 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, ich schmeiß mich gerade weg!  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Was für ein Hardware-Raid war das den vorher?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist ein 3ware Hardware Raid. In der /etc/conf.d/modules habe ich erst mal alles auskommentiert. Ich kann das system staten, wenn ich interaktiv vorgehe und udev auslasse. udev hängt sich auf.

```
waiting for uevents to be processed...
```

 D.h. wen ich udev starte, gaht nichts mehr.

```
udev-195 mit openrc-0.11.2
```

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20935/neues-board-probleme-waiting-for-uevents-to-be-processed.html

Die aktuelle Sabayon Live DVD funktioniert. Ich versuche jetzt mal systemd. (nutzt Sabayon)

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Systemd

----------

